# Mignon Mod for Naked



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there any mod I can do to my Mignon so that it can "hold" my naked pd in place? the only Mod I can think is to fabricate a new metal holder that has a small base where the basket/pf can sit on.

This is in order to try timed grinding. I can certainly try the times grinding using the norma double spout pf but ultimately if it works I would prefer to use the naked.


----------

